# Need a cdma mobile form us to work in india



## yomanabhi (Feb 18, 2011)

I wanna buy a android mobile of budget 12k-13k.
I checked some us mobiles sites, i find iphone, sony xperis arc, xperia play. I got a great shock when i found that these cdma mobiles of only $200 = Rs 10000. My relatives lives in USA.
I wanna know that Can these cdma work in india??
can I change mobile operator using mobiles porbility??
like virgin mobile operator in available in both us and india, So any cdma mobiles with virgin operator work in india?


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 18, 2011)

First of all, let me explain things that why the cost of mobile handsets are cheaper in the US.

The prices you saw are carrier (network) subsidized under contract which is the system in the US. 

That is, you need to pay a hefty amount per-month to the carrier for you data plan (about 2-3k) for a specified time (about 1-2 years). 

And in this time-duration, you cannot switch carriers, it is illegal to do so & handset is also locked to that particular carrier.

Also to make things worse, some handsets are available exclusively for a particular carrier. For example the Apple iPhone was available only with AT&T until recently when Verizon also launched the product.

If you bring those phones to India, you'll have to get them unlocked which is not always possible. Also the operating frequencies of the US & India are different, so the phone may not work even after unlock unless it supports quad-band.

Can you post links to those sites so that I can be sure that those prices are carrier-subsidized ?


----------



## yomanabhi (Feb 19, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> First of all, let me explain things that why the cost of mobile handsets are cheaper in the US.
> 
> The prices you saw are carrier (network) subsidized under contract which is the system in the US.
> 
> ...



Check This and comment
Cell phone unlock codes. Unlocking mobile. Unlock cell phone code. GSM CDMA professional unlocking equipment for mobile phones.
also check
*www.virginmobileusa.com/
and tell me about virgin mobiles


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 19, 2011)

^^ That sites sell unlocking equipment. Will you be able to unlock your phone yourself by using those things ? Also note that not all phones can be unlocked. 

Your relatives will still have to pay the monthly rentals until the contract ends. Also not all phones have a quad-band support, so may not work outside US.


----------



## icebags (Feb 19, 2011)

or u can ask the local virgin mobile if their us sets work in here?


----------



## yomanabhi (Feb 20, 2011)

So I should forget about mobile from us


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 20, 2011)

I think you once ask your relatives in the US what they have to say about it. But 99% chance is that what I said is true.


----------



## AndroidFan (Feb 20, 2011)

yomanabhi said:


> So I should forget about mobile from us



US-based mobile phones are available in India through the grey market... you have to pay the full price. $200 is carrier-subsidized price. Even if Americans want to buy an unlocked phone, they have to pay full price of $600+


----------



## vishurocks (Feb 20, 2011)

U can get phone from us at contract free price with quad band support. Better get  a gsm phone from there. You could get a good phone which is not avl in india from us or any other phones little cheaper than here. But don't expect iphone 4 or other high end handset to cost 200$. Price diff will be very little


----------



## yomanabhi (Feb 21, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> ^^ That sites sell unlocking equipment. Will you be able to unlock your phone yourself by using those things ? Also note that not all phones can be unlocked.
> 
> Your relatives will still have to pay the monthly rentals until the contract ends. Also not all phones have a quad-band support, so may not work outside US.



still I'm not understand about monthly payment . i saw iphone 4 of $99 is equal to 5000 Rs, monthly payment is like EMI???


----------



## AndroidFan (Feb 21, 2011)

yomanabhi said:


> still I'm not understand about monthly payment . i saw iphone 4 of $99 is equal to 5000 Rs, monthly payment is like EMI???



Minimum bill that you get is 80 USD per month (Rs 4000)... for 2 years compulsory... Other plans would give you higher bills... but the minimum is 80 USD per month for 2 years...

In those 2 years, you cannot change your phone or mobile service operator.


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 21, 2011)

It is like EMI but instead of just being the EMI for the price of the handset, it also includes a specified amount of talktime, sms & data usage per month (mostly unlimited).


----------



## vishurocks (Feb 21, 2011)

Consider it like fixed rental charges as on landline phone service, but the rent is high and u will end up paying way more than the actual price of the phone through fixed rentals


----------



## yomanabhi (Feb 23, 2011)

em, Thanks Guys for helping me out. I am not buying mobile now. I'm think to buy Sony PSP...


----------



## pauldmps (Feb 23, 2011)

The old PSP or the new NGP which is about to launch ?


----------



## vibhubhardwaj85970 (Dec 2, 2014)

i want to buy htc desire 816 link is this  HTC Desire 816 Android 4 4 4G LTE Smartphone for Virgin Mobile New | eBay
can anyone tell me if after unlocking it will work with tata indicom?


----------

